# Pension



## bazzer (Dec 1, 2010)

If you have a Uk government pension what can you claim if anything here in Spain, I was told that you could have various benefits is this true, if so who could you contact.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bazzer said:


> If you have a Uk government pension what can you claim if anything here in Spain, I was told that you could have various benefits is this true, if so who could you contact.



I think you're entitled to use the Spanish national health care system if you're over 65??? Also, as long as you claim while living in the UK, you can transfer the heating allowance

Jo xxx


----------



## bazzer (Dec 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> I think you're entitled to use the Spanish national health care system if you're over 65??? Also, as long as you claim while living in the UK, you can transfer the heating allowance
> 
> Jo xxx


what if your age is 56?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bazzer said:


> what if your age is 56?


No heating allowance then! We need one of "the clever posters" to answer anything else! I think that some disability/living allowances are transferable?????? 


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There might be some info pertinent to your case here on the DWP site
Getting long-term Incapacity Benefit, Severe Disablement Allowance, widow’s benefits, bereavement benefits or State Pension when you are living in another EEA country - DWP
Or here
http://www.dwp.gov.uk/international/medical-services/healthcare-arrangements-for-people/


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I too have a government UK pension. You can claim health care when you are 65 providing you officially reside in Spain, also any dependants under 65, such as wife children also get free health care providing they too are full time residents.

Until then private health care is the alternative.

I know of no other benefits.

Because the pension is a government pension it is taxed at source and cannot be transferred to the Spanish tax system.

Hope this might help,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bazzer said:


> what if your age is 56?


Not unless your pension is below a certain amount and you have no other income, in which case you can apply for free state healthcare in some parts of Spain. In Andalucia it is 12,000 euros p.a. for a couple. But this might change of course, with the public expenditure cuts that coming through now.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> No heating allowance then! We need one of "the clever posters" to answer anything else! I think that some disability/living allowances are transferable??????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


You can only get winter fuel allowance in Spain if you were already receiving it in the UK.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> You can only get winter fuel allowance in Spain if you were already receiving it in the UK.


But you have to be over 65 for the fuel allowance dont you?????????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> But you have to be over 65 for the fuel allowance dont you??????????
> 
> Jo xxx


I think I have had mine since being 60, still get it and no heating here at all

Hepa


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Youre not entitled to the heating allowance if you reach 60/65 when you are resident here. Its only transferrable if you were receiving it before you left.

Having said that .... if you have a UK address you can get it as a new applicant, albeit you probably shouldnt!


----------



## bazzer (Dec 1, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There might be some info pertinent to your case here on the DWP site
> Getting long-term Incapacity Benefit, Severe Disablement Allowance, widow’s benefits, bereavement benefits or State Pension when you are living in another EEA country - DWP
> Or here
> Healthcare arrangements for people moving within EEA countries - DWP


many thanks pesky wesky will try this site


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hepa said:


> I too have a government UK pension. You can claim health care when you are 65 providing you officially reside in Spain, also any dependants under 65, such as wife children also get free health care providing they too are full time residents.


It is of course 60 for ladies


----------



## bazzer (Dec 1, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I too have a government UK pension. You can claim health care when you are 65 providing you officially reside in Spain, also any dependants under 65, such as wife children also get free health care providing they too are full time residents.
> 
> Until then private health care is the alternative.
> 
> ...


many thanks for that info, I have a NIE but not a residency, if I got a residency could that entitle me to benefits?


----------



## bazzer (Dec 1, 2010)

*Pensions*

How do you get a state pension from the UK if you are living in Spain?
If you have moved to Spain and do not have a UK address do you still get the entitlements under the EEC.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

bazzer said:


> many thanks for that info, I have a NIE but not a residency, if I got a residency could that entitle me to benefits?


Here in the Canary Islands residents get a discount on ferries and internal flights throughout Spain.

Unless you have contributed to the Spanish system financially, it is unlikely that you can claim benefits,

Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

bazzer said:


> How do you get a state pension from the UK if you are living in Spain?
> If you have moved to Spain and do not have a UK address do you still get the entitlements under the EEC.


Mine is paid into a U.K. bank. When the Pound to Euro rate of exchange is favourable, I transfer a dollop of dosh into my Spanish bank account,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> But you have to be over 65 for the fuel allowance dont you??????????
> 
> Jo xxx


In the UK - you have to be in receipt of a state pension. These days that is 65, soon to be 66, but it used to be 60 for women and for me it will be 62 and a bit ...

Confused ??? Anyway, I won't get one even though it costs more to heat this house in Spain than the one one we had in England!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> In the UK - you have to be in receipt of a state pension. These days that is 65, soon to be 66, but it used to be 60 for women and for me it will be 62 and a bit ...
> 
> Confused ??? Anyway, I won't get one even though it costs more to heat this house in Spain than the one one we had in England!


Ahh yes, the ages have changed havent they, wife got it at 60 so she just scraped in


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> In the UK - you have to be in receipt of a state pension. These days that is 65, soon to be 66, but it used to be 60 for women and for me it will be 62 and a bit ...
> 
> Confused ??? Anyway, I won't get one even though it costs more to heat this house in Spain than the one one we had in England!



I'm afraid that is just not correct. You get the WFP paid automatically into your bank account by the DWP in the November after you reach the age of 60.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Taurian said:


> I'm afraid that is just not correct. You get the WFP paid automatically into your bank account by the DWP in the November after you reach the age of 60.


Apologies, I've just checked and you are quite right!
Winter Fuel Payment : Directgov - Pensions and retirement planning

However it does say that "the qualifying age for Winter Fuel Payment for both men and women is rising in line with the increase in women’s State Pension age. To have reached the qualifying age for a Winter Fuel Payment for winter 2010/11 you will need to be born on or before 5 July 1950".

Interesting that it is not means-tested. So a 61-year-old company director earning half a million a year is eligible, if he can be bothered to claim it.


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

[

Interesting that it is not means-tested. So a 61-year-old company director earning half a million a year is eligible, if he can be bothered to claim it.[/QUOTE]



That's the crazy thing - it is not means tested and you get it automatically without having to claim for it. I suppose in reality a well-off person could donate it to a worthwhile charity. I still think it should have been means-tested from the start.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Taurian said:


> I'm afraid that is just not correct. You get the WFP paid automatically into your bank account by the DWP in the November after you reach the age of 60.


Oh OK, but you have to apply for it though dont you. Everyone I know has anyway, they didnt get it automatically


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Oh OK, but you have to apply for it though dont you. Everyone I know has anyway, they didnt get it automatically



I've never heard of anyone having to apply for it. The DWP pay it out according to their records, including your NI number .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Taurian said:


> I've never heard of anyone having to apply for it. The DWP pay it out according to their records, including your NI number .


It says on the page I linked to that you do have to apply now - there is a form to download and you have to submit it by March to get one for the following winter.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

There was some kind of wierd requirement that you had to be a UK resident between certain dates in September, although I never quite got to the bottom of that one!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bazzer said:


> many thanks for that info, I have a NIE but not a residency, if I got a residency could that entitle me to benefits?



Which benefits do you mean?? Spain dont give us any that I know of unfortunately. I'm not sure if they do if you've paid into their ss system (worked and contributed in Spain)??? However, you are entitled to your UK pension, but thats it, apart from those things listed in previous posts

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Taurian said:


> I'm afraid that is just not correct. You get the WFP paid automatically into your bank account by the DWP in the November after you reach the age of 60.


I think it was for me when I was almost 61 (November birthday), and I am a bloke,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bazzer said:


> How do you get a state pension from the UK if you are living in Spain?
> If you have moved to Spain and do not have a UK address do you still get the entitlements under the EEC.


Sorry Bazzer, we got sidetracked.

As long as you are resident in the European Union (which of course includes Spain) you can draw your UK state pension, and it is increased each year by the same amount as if you were getting it in the UK. 

You have to advise the Department of Work and Pensions that you are moving to Spain and give them the details of a bank account where they can pay it in sterling (they won't convert it into euros). This can be a British bank or an offshore one.

Then you can set up an arrangement to transfer the money into a Spanish bank account, using a company which converts it to euros. This can be done by direct debit on a monthly basis, or occasionally when the exchange rate looks good.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> It is of course 60 for ladies


I wish ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> It is of course 60 for ladies


It wont be for me 

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> It wont be for me
> 
> Jo xxx


Why?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Why?


Cos I'm too young Strav  and when I'm 60 the pensionable age will be 66  ....... and knowing my luck, by the time I hit 66 they'll have moved it to 76!!

Jo xxx


----------

